# Happy Solstice



## Capt Lightning (Dec 22, 2019)

Today is the Winter Solstice and the start of Yuletide in the Northern hemisphere.  The sun will be at it's lowest point before starting to climb again as a new year begins.  For countless millennia, long before the season was hijacked by the early Christians, man has celebrated at this time. Looking out of my lounge window, I can see that farmers have already been ploughing their fields for the new seasons crops.

So, let's remember that the Earth's axial tilt is the  reason for this season, celebrate and look forward to a successful new year.


----------



## Mike (Dec 22, 2019)

Winter Solstice in the Northern Hemisphere and the
Summer Solstice in the Southern Hemisphere.

So our days start to get longer while my friends down
under start to experience shorter days.

Here in the UK there are hundreds of people who gather
at Stonehenge every Solstice and Equinox, what they do
there I have no idea, but they go.

Are there any such celebrations in other countries at this
time, I wonder?

I know that there are some celebrations in South America
where the people have "Holy" carnival type of celebration
asking the Gods for a good crop in the year ahead, but I
am not sure about the time of the year.

Mike.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Vega_Lyra (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Vega_Lyra (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## HazyDavey (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2019)




----------

